# craig netbook



## caroledupuis57 (Nov 9, 2013)

help!!!! bought a craig netbook charged for 10 hours and when powered up all i get is the jar of jelly beans. not menu nada!!! please help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you saying you bought a netbook from the "Craig's List" site?

What brand name and model name and model number is it?

What's the complete version of Windows on the Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

I'm not sure what you mean when you say "when powered up all I get is the jar of jelly beans".

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## caroledupuis57 (Nov 9, 2013)

no its an icraig netbook OS powered by Antroid 4.1 i charged it up and turned it on and i dont get a start menu to set up email or wifi i only get aq jar of jelly beans when i turn it on. thank you for replying


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for being more detailed and clearer in your comments.

I know nothing about Android 4.3, so I'll pass to someone else who may be able to help you.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've moved you to the correct Android section.

Unfortunately these cheap tablets tend to be very prone to failure or poor operation. If you just bought it and it's already not working correctly I'd return or exchange it immediately.


----------

